# Wisconsin Cheese



## PAULADEENTV (May 23, 2006)

Hi All,
I am working on a new show for the Food Network with Paula Deen.  I was hoping someone on this site might know someone from Wisconsin who might be interested in joining us on our show in Savannah.

We are looking for a Wisconsinite who loves cheese and would love to cook with Paula on the Food Network.  So, please let me know if you know anyone who might enjoy this opportunity.

Thank you so much.


----------



## jennyema (May 23, 2006)

Why do they have to be from Wisconsin?


----------



## PAULADEENTV (May 23, 2006)

Hi, 
For this specific segment, we are looking for people from Wisconsin so that it fits with the "Hometown Food" theme of the episode.  If you would like to be a part of the show as well, please feel free to check out ladyandsons.com and click on "Appear on TV with Paula Deen".  It will give you all the information about the episodes we are producing in June.  I would love for you or anyone to join us at the taping.

Thanks


----------



## MJ (May 23, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Why do they have to be from Wisconsin?


Because we have the best cheese. Period.


----------



## Gretchen (May 23, 2006)

Yes, it is good. I hope Paula will cover the good aged cheeses offered and not just schlep over the good stuff with her big "you all".


----------



## JMediger (May 24, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Because we have the best cheese. Period.


 
Cheers to that!

Is this for real?  I mean seriously ...?  My heart skipped at the idea but really - for real?

If so ... my hand is raised!!  Born and breed ... we used to haul pounds back to the west coast when I lived there just to "get through".


----------



## PAULADEENTV (May 24, 2006)

This is totally for real.  If you would like, check out the website:

ladyandsons.com

Click on the link "Appear on TV with Paula Deen" - that lists all the show topics we are working on right now.

If you would like to join us in Savannah - please let me know.  We would be so excited to have you.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 24, 2006)

I did check it out and it is for real


----------



## jennyema (May 24, 2006)

I am all about cheese.  Seriously.  I am obsessed with it.

I am loading up the UHaul for the move to Milwaukee.


----------

